# Trim and Tilt clicking but still working..?



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey guys,

Yesterday towards the end of our fishing trip I noticed when I was trimming up/down on the idle back to the ramp that it made a different noise. Still functioned fine, but had a very distinct click when I would trim up or down... sound seemed like it was coming from the trim motor itself, i can actually feel it when i put my hand on trim motor and go up or down. When I get home from work ill check the relays as they may need to get cleaned/replaced? Everything else is working, full power to the motor etc. Its a Merc 50hp 2 stroke.. any ideas? Electrical issue before the motor..? Its happening when i use both the throttle switch and the switch on the side of the outboard. Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2018)

Tyler, check and clean all of your grounds just as a precautionary. The clicking could be caused by a faulty ground and or low voltage.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Check the fluid level too


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2018)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Yesterday towards the end of our fishing trip I noticed when I was trimming up/down on the idle back to the ramp that it made a different noise. Still functioned fine, but had a very distinct click when I would trim up or down... sound seemed like it was coming from the trim motor itself, i can actually feel it when i put my hand on trim motor and go up or down. When I get home from work ill check the relays as they may need to get cleaned/replaced? Everything else is working, full power to the motor etc. Its a Merc 50hp 2 stroke.. any ideas? Electrical issue before the motor..? Its happening when i use both the throttle switch and the switch on the side of the outboard. Thanks!!


My old Johnson did that when relays were going bad. Just swap them out for new ones. Mine had one for each direction, not sure about yours. Cheap enough to just do both at same time


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I keep spares on bay boat


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks guys, have only had time to take off one relay...looked ok no visible corrosion etc. Would the relay show sign of being shot if it was no good? Will update once I get some time to go through the wiring a bit more...will also check fluids level later today if I have the time...to many damn house projects going on at the same time...its always somethin!! Cheers


----------

